
Ask HN: How to deal with google cache poisoning? - techaddict009
Cached result of www.productkeysfree.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;08&#x2F;windows-7-product-key.html
Site:site:www.productkeysfree.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;08&#x2F;windows-7-product-key.html search in google and click on drop down to get the cache url.
looks liek below: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcache.googleusercontent.com&#x2F;search?q=cache:B79LxzQ...
Now check domain it shows different &quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;outing.wustl.edu&#x2F;&quot;
Can any google employee say how could blogger site be hacked and shown up with different url in cache of google?
======
techaddict009
Cached result of www.productkeysfree.com/2016/08/windows-7-product-key.html

Site:site:www.productkeysfree.com/2016/08/windows-7-product-key.html search in
google and click on drop down to get the cache url.

looks liek below:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:B79LxzQ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:B79LxzQjK1EJ:www.productkeysfree.com/2016/08/windows-7-product-
key.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

Now check domain it shows different
"[http://outing.wustl.edu/"](http://outing.wustl.edu/")

Can any google employee say how could blogger site be hacked and shown up with
different url in cache of google?

------
techaddict009
One more "windows 7 product key" outing.edu page 2 it redirect to some product
key site. But when you open the domain direct it redirects somewhere else.

